# Kopfrute Schnur befestigen



## Petri.Heil (13. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Leut,

ich bin hier neu und hab gleich mal ne Frage. Ich hab mir bei Askari eine Kopfrute bestellt (noch ein billigeres Einsteigermodell) und ein paar Fertigangeln. Nun bin ich leider zu blöd um zu verstehn wie man sie befestigt. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, am besten mit Bild und Video, damit ich auch ein paar Fische abbekomm.


----------



## Carphunter13 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Hi,
Wenn du eine Kopfrute (11 m) hast musst du dir noch einen Gummizug kaufen. Am Ende befestigst du einen Konektor, in welchen du die Schnur einhängen kannst. Wenn du dir eine Speedrute ( 3-8m) gekauft hast , hast du entweder einen Konektor vorne an der spitze , oder du musst den Konektor beim angelhändler kaufen. Wenn du fragst bauen sie ihn bestimmt auch an die Rute. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, du kannst ja mal einen Link zur Rute reinstellen.


----------



## KVP (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Schau mal, http://www.sensas-futter.de/Zubehoer/Sonstiges/Stonfo-Spitzenkonnektor-fuer-Teleruten::1872.htmldas ist eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## hajobu (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Ich habe immer eine Öse aus stärkerer Angelschnur in Höhe der Spitze der Rute gewickelt, diese mit Rutenlack an der Rute befestigt, dann an die Montage eine Schlinge geknotet, diese durch die Rutenöse gezogen und über die Rutenspitze geschoben. Vorher habe ich auf die Montage ein Stück Übermantelung ( 5 cm ) einer Kunststoffwäscheleine geschoben, dann dieses über die Spitze der Rute gezogen. Hatte im Laufe meines Anglerlebens nicht einmal ein Problem damit, und es kostete kein Geld, da man es sehr gut alleine herstellen konnte. #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Die einfachste Lösung ist einfach einen Stonfo (Schnellbefestiger) aufzukleben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Moin!

Bei meinen Stippen (für Köderfisch usw) hab ich vorne ein Silikonschlauch 2-3 cm drauf geschoben und am anderen Ende einen Wirbel in den Schlauch gesteckt. Beide Verbindungen wurden mit Sekundenkleber fixiert und leisten seit Jahren brav Ihren Dienst.

Silikonschläuche bekommt man billig im Sanitätsbedarf und kann Sie für alles Mögliche missbrauchen. (Posenverbinder, Posenringe, Haarring beim Karpfenangeln usw und so fort...)


----------



## Petri.Heil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

So danke schonmal aber ich hab da noch ein paar Fragen.
Also ich habe vor einen Gummizug zu befestigen, am besten innen. 
Nund kann ich vorne die Spitze einfach absägen um dann eine Schutzkappe drüberm, wie sie auch an Fertigangeln sind drüber ziehtn?
Dann am einen Ende des Gummizugs eine Gummizugenthalterung befestigen und davor einen Konus etwas am dritten Segment wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Zum schluss den Conecktor dran, oder?
So und da befestige ich dann meine Schnur? 
So dann noch was, wie ermittele ich die richtige größe des Konus und wie lange soll der Gummi sein?
So ich weiß das sind viele Fragen, aber dann noch wie lange soll dich Hauptschnurr (die gesamte Schnur) bei einer Kopfrute von 7 Metern sein?

Zur info das ist die rute 
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../stippruten/balzer-tele-pole-ruten/detail.jsf

Ich danke euch jetzt schon


----------



## Tricast (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Für diese Rute brauchst Du keinen Gummizug! Einfach einen Stonfo (bekommst Du für kleines Geld) vorne aufkleben falls nicht schon eine Drahtöse dort ist. Die Montagen ( Schnur, Pose, Blei, Vorfach mit Haken) sollten so 6 m bis 6,50 m lang sein. Viel Spaß mit der Rute.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knispel (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Hier kannst Du Dir Tips über Pole, Futter usw. runterladen :

http://www.browning-fishing.com/d/Kataloge.html


----------



## Petri.Heil (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*



Tricast schrieb:


> Für diese Rute brauchst Du keinen Gummizug! Einfach einen Stonfo (bekommst Du für kleines Geld) vorne aufkleben falls nicht schon eine Drahtöse dort ist. Die Montagen ( Schnur, Pose, Blei, Vorfach mit Haken) sollten so 6 m bis 6,50 m lang sein. Viel Spaß mit der Rute.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



vielen dank, aber warum brauch ich keinen gummizug?

Ist zwar nicht das beste aber zum ausprobieren langts. Mit was fischt ihr denn und auf was kommt es bei nerven guten kopfrute an? Damit ich schon ein bissle  wissen habe, falls es nächstes Jahr eine bessere kaufe.

Ach wollte noch Grad mal wissen was die kopfrutew wohl aufhält,  ich erwarte nicht So viel


----------



## schorle (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Einen Gummiezug setzt man bei Kopfruten (Steckruten) ein um Fluchten größerer Fische abzufangen, dabei wird "verkürzt" gefischt. Bei einer Telestippe wie deiner fischt man mit langer Schnur (ca. 50cm kürzer als die Rute), bei kleineren Fischen "zur Hand" bei größeren wird gekeschert.
Was man beim Kauf einer neuen Stippe beachten sollte ist für mich in erster Linie das Balacegewicht (nicht Rutengewicht), sprich wie einem die Rute in der Hand liegt und als nächstes würde ich darauf achten das eine gute Ersatzteilversorgung gegeben ist.
Bei Rutenvorschlägen halte ich mich mal zurück da ich nur Stippen in Gebrauch habe die schon Jahre nichtmehr im Handel sind.


----------



## Tricast (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Wenn ich das alles richtig gelesen habe, dann ist die Rute eine Balzer Tele-Stippe in 7 m aus Glasfaser für ungefähr 10,-€. Diese Ruten sind so nachgiebig, dass ein Gummizug in der Rute nicht nötig ist. In dieser Preisklasse befindet sich normalerweise auch eine Drahtöse an der Spitze um die Montage einzuschlaufen.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde sollte die gesamte Montage einschließlich Vorfach ca. 50 cm kürzer als die Rute sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Christopher.S (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Kopfrute Schnur befestigen*

Hi. Ich wollt mir die Kogha Fast Tip kaufen, die hat an der Spitze einen circa 10 cm langen Stoffschlauch. Ich habe im Shop leider nich in den Schlauch geschaut ob da ne Öse ist. Kennt einer derarige Kopfmontagen? mach ich einfach nen Allbright in den Schlauch oder was? Der Stoff ist gewebt. Etwa wie so ne Polyesterummantellung an Gas- oder alten Elektroleitungen?
https://api.meleven.de/out/askari/29.b3.fd.0161028_1_1.png
http://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1nHjeR...dth=800&hash=77f58f3b4988506b78d9913f2184b5f5


----------

